# Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???



## Kareem (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde morgen drei Ableger von den __ Rohrkolben bekommen, die etwa 2m hoch sind.
Kann ich sie dierekt in den Teich pflanzen, er ist 75-85cm tief.
Oder doch liber in die Sumpfzone.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo Kareem

Gleich vorweg, mit Rohrkolben ist nicht zu spaßen. 
Er kann sich sehr stark ausbreiten und unteranderem auch die Folie durchbohren.:? 
Desshalb wäre es ratsam ihn in ein Gefäß zu setzen, um ihn in schach zu halten. 
Wo du ihn einsetzt ist relativ egal, er kann bis in die Tiefe hinnein wachsen.


----------



## Kareem (18. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo, 
danke für die Antwort!!!
Die Folie ist ein sehr harte 1mm starke Folie, wird sie es aushalten???

Und wenn man die Rohrkolbenwurzel, wenn man die pflanzen entfernt hat, einpflanzen, wächst sie  dann weiter???


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo Kareem,

wenn man in die Suchfunktion die beiden Worte Rohrkolben und Folie eingibt, bekommt man u.a. diese Themen angezeigt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17011/?q=rohrkolben+folie
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17743/?q=rohrkolben+folie
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17833/?q=rohrkolben+folie

Und den Teil 





> Und wenn man die Rohrkolbenwurzel, wenn man die pflanzen entfernt hat, einpflanzen, wächst sie dann weiter???


verstehe ich gerade gar nicht. Was soll jetzt weiter wachsen?

Bitte formuliere doch die Sätze so, dass man sie gleich beim ersten Mal lesen versteht. Danke.


----------



## Silke (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo,
den Rohrkolben kannst du einsetzen wo du willst. Er wird überall zurechtkommen.
Bei Folie rate ich aber ab, die wird er vielleicht durchbohren.


----------



## Kareem (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo,
kann ich de/die Rohrkolben denn in einen Topf pflanzen und dann in den Teich einsetzten???
Und wenn ich einfach nur die Rohrkolbenwurzel einpflanze, wächst der Rest dann nach???


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo Kareem,

Du kannst Die Stengel vom Rohrkolben abschneiden und nur das Rhizom (die 'Wurzel') einpflanzen. In vielen Fällen stirbt der Stengel sowieso nach dem Einpflanzen ab und es treibt ein neuer Stengel aus dem Rhizom.


----------



## Kareem (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo.
danke, dann nehm ich auch ein paar Wurzeln  mit, den der Transport ist zu aufwändig.
Und heißt es denn in diesem Fall Rhizom???Ich habe mal gehört, dass ein Rhizom ein verdickung am Pflanzenanfang ist, und ds Rhizom soll die eigentlichen Wurzeln ersetzen.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rohrkolben -wie tief pflanzen???*

Hallo Kareem,
Dir wollten alle sagen, dass Rohrkolben echt harte Wurzeln hat und sich sehr stark ausbreitet. Am liebsten fühlt sich Rohrkolben in 10-40 cm Tiefe wohl. Egal, in welche Gefäße Du ihn setzt, er wächst daraus hinaus, und Du mußt ihn in die Schranken weisen, wenn er die anderen Pflanzen nicht überwuchern soll. Wenn Du einen Filtergraben oder anderen abgetrennten bereich hast, dann kannst Du ihn dort sich mit __ Schilf o. ä. "duellieren" lassen. Die Rhizome und Wurzeln sind wirklich sehr hart und stark, habe dennoch seit >10 Jahren keine Beschädigung der Folie (PVC, 0,5 mm) festgestellt.


----------

